
Apple's 16-inch MacBook Pro image appears online - ciccionamente
https://www.cnet.com/news/apples-16-inch-macbook-pro-image-appears-online/
======
frogperson
What a huge disappointment. looks like the same crappy keyboard and same
useless touch bar. I'm due for an upgrade at work, and I was really hoping
this would be a no brainier so I wouldn't have to go evaluate all the possible
Linux options. uuggghhh.

------
kavapebumazh
And what is the huge difference?!

